# GW & SBC's kidding thread: 2019



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 31, 2019)

Lucy doe is due Friday (day 145), Lemon Chiffon is due Sunday!
I didn't get any pics of Lemon, but here is Lucy. I'm thinking triplets.




He udder is just starting to fill.





And just because........
My poor Ruth. She is huge! She's due April 8th.
Y'all think she settled? LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> My poor Ruth. She is huge! She's due April 8th.


Wow ... just wow!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh my gosh Ruth! I think maybe someone jumped a fence. April is a long ways away!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 31, 2019)

Poor Ruth, looks like she is carrying a elephant....hope she's  not a FF....maby  she is going for a record breaking number of kids 7 ? 8


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 31, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow ... just wow!


X100


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> My poor Ruth. She is huge! She's due April 8th.



And I thought my little gal was carrying a big load...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> And I thought my little gal was carrying a big load...
> 
> View attachment 57704


I Love her!  
What are you doing with her kids? Just asking... for a "friend". 
She's huge. How many you think?
Did I mention I love her? Gosh, you are killin' me FEM.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 31, 2019)

I can't for one minute believe that ruth isn't going to kid before april, she won't be able to walk by april.  bless her heart.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I Love her!
> What are you doing with her kids? Just asking... for a "friend".
> She's huge. How many you think?
> Did I mention I love her? Gosh, you are killin' me FEM.



Sorry!

I love her too!  She's my last pygmy doe and she's not a spring chicken anymore.  I can't count my kids before they're hatched but if I get a doeling(s) out of her it/they will probably be with me forever!  Heck, even if I get bucklings they might get to stay here too, lol.

How many?  I want twins - I always want twins.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 31, 2019)

isn't that the truth FEM.  the rest of the world can keep their trips. quads and quints.  give me a nice healthy set of twins.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 31, 2019)

As always they are beautiful.  I have a couple of sheep that I want to hang a "Wide Load" sign on but I think Ruth takes the cake.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2019)

We officially moved Lucy into a kidding stall. 
Yeah, I bibbed up and hat and gloves just to go with GW and move her. 
I don't do cold well.  It is 28 degrees. That is just dumb. Well... it is winer I shouldn't complain. Next week we are suppose to have a couple of 70 degree day!  See, I love that because it gives me a) something to look forward to and b) hope for spring! 

Lucy is really a jerk. I do love her but she is a snot. Glad her daughters are wonderful!
I was just concerned that if she decided to go BOOM and kid it would be best in a stall.



goatgurl said:


> I can't for one minute believe that ruth isn't going to kid before april, she won't be able to walk by april.  bless her heart.


She is a wide load all the time. :/   I tease GW and say she probably only has twins. GW gives me the look. The "look" is scary. I go and hide.



frustratedearthmother said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I love her too!  She's my last pygmy doe and she's not a spring chicken anymore.  I can't count my kids before they're hatched but if I get a doeling(s) out of her it/they will probably be with me forever!  Heck, even if I get bucklings they might get to stay here too, lol.
> 
> How many?  I want twins - I always want twins.


I love her sweet face. Just love her sweet face and those bitty cute adorable legs. I can see why you would keep them. Some goats and their offspring just are special.



goatgurl said:


> isn't that the truth FEM.  the rest of the world can keep their trips. quads and quints.  give me a nice healthy set of twins.


We too! LOVE twins! I don't mind trips on Nigerians. But goodness. The minis like having trips which I rather twins, and the ND's like to have freaking litters. UGH. 2-3 is great.



Mike CHS said:


> As always they are beautiful.  I have a couple of sheep that I want to hang a "Wide Load" sign on but I think Ruth takes the cake.


Thanks Mike, she has been GW's fav for a long time. That is Ruth as a kid in GW's avatar.  
I can't get over the size of your lambs.  It does seem lambs are just huge at birth.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 1, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> And I thought my little gal was carrying a big load...
> 
> View attachment 57704


So sweet!! She reminds me of my Maybelline. She was my first pygmy goat. Do you have anymore pictures of your pygmies? Bucks?


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 1, 2019)

Yay!! Lets go Lucy!!! Poor Ruth looks like she is already waddling!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> Do you have anymore pictures of your pygmies? Bucks?


A couple of years ago I posted some...You can find them here:

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/pygmy-goats-from-my-past.34337/#post-442801


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 1, 2019)

Today is day 145 for Lucy! Her udder has doubled in size, she has discharge, and is up/down. She looks like she's in early labor right now.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 1, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Today is day 145 for Lucy! Her udder has doubled in size, she has discharge, and is up/down. She looks like she's in early labor right now.



Awe I can't wait to see pictures!!! Hoping she has a smooth delivery!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 1, 2019)

@frustratedearthmother I love that pic! She is so darn adorable! Those little cannon bones just kill me, so cute and tiny! How big are the pygmies? When not pregnant. Height/weight? How do their personalities compare to the ND’s? 


@B&B Happy goats this will be Ruth’s 5th kidding. She’s had triplets the last two years. I’m thinking triplets again, maybe quads. She’s a full figured girl LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 1, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> @frustratedearthmother I love that pic! She is so darn adorable! Those little cannon bones just kill me, so cute and tiny! How big are the pygmies? When not pregnant. Height/weight? How do their personalities compare to the ND’s?
> 
> 
> @B&B Happy goats this will be Ruth’s 5th kidding. She’s had triplets the last two years. I’m thinking triplets again, maybe quads. She’s a full figured girl LOL




She definitely  is full , holy cow!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2019)

Lucy kidded triplets. 2 does 1 buck
Details and pics later. 
She looks huge still like she has 1-2 more in there. She has passed afterbirth, so I guess she is fat.  @Goat Whisperer 
OH MY GOODNESS! I AM IN


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2019)

@frustratedearthmother   I was doing some looking around. So far I cannot find a pygmy that looks like yours.  I love her. 
Even GW says that your girl is the cutest thing ever. We love those itty bitty cannon bones. That wide face... I mean just look at that pretty girl!


Waiting to get pics of the kids.
I am really blown away with these 3 kids.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2019)

Tried to get pics of the bittys!  Yeah, between sun in the camera, shadows, and goats that like to poop not stop we seriously didn't get any pics. I mean not even playful cute silly goat pics.  

Try again tomorrow.
Lemon Chiffon is in  a stall now. Not ready to kid though, just brought her up.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2019)

Congrats on the triplets.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2019)

LOL We can't get pics of these stinkers for anything! 

So here ya go till we can.

Little girl, Big girl, & boy



 
big girl


 
Boy & Bitty girl sisde by side, big girl underneath


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2019)

They are cute!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2019)

Got a picture of itty bitty!  2lbs! 1lb 14oz at birth





 

Badger and kids... all kids love his tail


 


Some of the boys came over today- not to watch the SB but to hang out and eat food and NOT watch the SB. 
My daughter dropped in too, it was nice. 
Most boring SB ever.
My one son is working on this... I wish the phone could really capture the amazing texture. All woodburning. 


 



 

One of my other sons has made it to Nationals! Powerlifting! He is going to Vegas! So proud of him. 

Pretty good weekend.  

Oh, this is funny... one of the sons brought his drone. He flew the drone over the fields. Blue went absolutely ballistic. GW said somehow that dog made himself 3x bigger and he was determined to kill that thing in the air that scared his goats!

Eventually when my son flew the drone back to him and Blue "followed it and saw it was something belonging to his people he calmed down. Such smart animals!  

Oh and this... there were deer tracks all in our front yard.   No wonder the dogs have been crazy at night. It is strange too because the deer haven't come in our front yard in years.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2019)

Beautiful artwork! Such detail! He has a fine hand for such delicate work.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 4, 2019)

So the itty bitty.... How's Bitsy for a name?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 5, 2019)

How's Lemon?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 6, 2019)

Driving me crazy. 

She’s getting closer though. Hopefully today will be the day.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 6, 2019)

Lemon kidded! Twin bucks. 

Big boys, 4 & 4.1lbs. They took 4oz of colostrum each right after birth, and took another 4oz each ~2 hours later. They are quite now. Need to milk again in a few hours. 

Sleeping babies


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 6, 2019)

That is an awesome picture!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 6, 2019)

what a tub of toddlers.  congrats on the new additions.  oh and @farmerjan picked a great name for bitty, yup Bitsy.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 8, 2019)

Snapped a few pics earlier today. The weather has been so nice over the last few days! Yesterday is was 80*f! Starting to get colder again though  

The babies are doing well. They are eating like crazy! Trying to do a better job this year with logging everything, trying to come up with my own feeding chart. I don't have any set "rule", I just go by eye. I feed a good bit more than most charts you see online. 


Lucy's doe.






 

Lucy's buck


 




Lemon's buckling. I need to get pics of the other boy, he has a little more white and is blue eyed.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 8, 2019)

All great pictures but Lucey's doe is gorgeous to me.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2019)

of course lemons* black baby is a buck, look at that topline.  *


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 8, 2019)

I didn't see "Bitsy", did I miss something?  Hope she is doing okay also.  Love the color pattern of the little b/w buck.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 9, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> I didn't see "Bitsy", did I miss something?  Hope she is doing okay also.  Love the color pattern of the little b/w buck.


She is doing great! She is my favorite of the bunch, I'm a sucker for the tiny kids! I know the brown doe will be a nicer goat though.
I like the name  She is the black/white kid in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 9, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> All great pictures but Lucey's doe is gorgeous to me.


Thanks! I think she is gonna be a good one. Everything lines up just right with her. Time will tell 



goatgurl said:


> of course lemons* black baby is a buck, look at that topline.  *


I hear SBC say that all the time LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 15, 2019)

Today is day 145 for Boots!

I didn’t put her up last night, but checked her early this AM and her ligs were gone. 

She just had twin does about 30 minutes ago, I was worried about her after last year. Two really robust kids and no complications!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 15, 2019)

This puts us up to 7 kids so far, all sired by Kiegh. 3 bucks, 4 does.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2019)

Lil Princess is in stall... still not kidding. :/  Maybe today!

A few quick pics of Boot's kids. 2 does. Can't wait to have some sunny dry weather to really get some nice ones.

Boot's is GW's. She is going to have a tough time figuring out who she is keeping this year.
These doelings are a few hours old here.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 17, 2019)

They are SOOOOO adorable when they are little like that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 17, 2019)

Love, love ,love them !  Ours start popping out march thru May....next year I am doing a two week madness birthing....rather get them all done at the same time...
They are just the cutest  little critters ever  nice lines and form !


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks all  
It finally stopped raining so I got some better pics  
Awesome width between hocks at such a young age.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 18, 2019)

So stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 18, 2019)

So appreciate  seeing your kids, love the perfection in them....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm glad your kidding is going well.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 18, 2019)

Y'all know I am not a goat person in general, but those pictures of the twins look like they were born knowing how to "set up" for the show ring.  Really like the way they "square up" on their legs at such a young age.  I am very impressed.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks all! 

@farmerjan I'm pretty excited about these kids! Some just "have it" from the moment they are born. Gonna be fun watching them grow! 



@OneFineAcre Thank you, I am very thankful! So many rough kidding seasons for so many I know. It is heartbreaking. 
Though, it is odd. We have not had a single "nose & toes" birth.  All the kids have been born with their front legs back, tucked under, or completely twisted overtop the kid's head. Several kids were born backwards and one kid had his head tucked underneath his body. Not terrible births, but a little odd.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 19, 2019)

Great kids!!! What is that green stuff they are standing on??


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't know.... We've had rain and sleet and everything is a muddy mess!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 20, 2019)

For the first time since we bought our place I appreciate the rock ledge that our farm lies on.  I won't sink more than 6 inches no matter how sloppy it gets since that is when the tractor hits rock.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 20, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I won't sink more than 6 inches no matter how sloppy it gets since that is when the tractor hits rock.


I sink that much just walking in certain places....


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 22, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Lucy doe is due Friday (day 145), Lemon Chiffon is due Sunday!
> I didn't get any pics of Lemon, but here is Lucy. I'm thinking triplets.
> View attachment 57694
> He udder is just starting to fill.
> ...



Poor Ruth she looks like a miniature version of my uncomfortable Nubian Gigi who is 23 in across the top


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 22, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I don't know.... We've had rain and sleet and everything is a muddy mess!



I'm sending them to your house.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh, @OneFineAcre ,  I thought I would fall off the chair when I saw that picture.  Thank you for making my evening.  That is just so funny.... SAD but funny.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2019)

I love it OFA! 

Princess kidded. It was pretty rough. 
Long labor and the first kid was DOA. 
Second buck is alive but clearly was very stressed. He can’t stand yet but is eating. 
Princess isn’t drinking but she is eating hay. Still has not passed her placenta.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 23, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I love it OFA!
> 
> Princess kidded. It was pretty rough.
> Long labor and the first kid was DOA.
> ...



Sorry, .... ......


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 23, 2019)

Good luck with the buck!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 23, 2019)

Hope they are OK


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks all. The remaining buckling is doing better, he can stand a little. He’s eating fairly, but not near as much as what would be “normal” for our goats.

It has been an exhausting day. Just so much going on along with the kidding. The kidding was really stressful too. I’m still worried about Princess, going to give her some CMPK and need to take her temp.

The weather sucks right now.

I’m bummed about the DOA, I know it happens but I’m really more sad for SBC… she was so hoping for a gopher eared buck to keep from this breeding. Of course the DOA was gopher eared and just beautiful. All in all though, I’m glad to have a living kid & dam!

Vet was also out today to treat Lilly again. I was really encouraged- she thought the leg looked phenomenal! Sometimes I wonder if I do enough and today that was just nice to hear.

I need to milk and feed again. Then catch up on emails/messages. Then milk again. Then some sleep! The milkers are ticked right now. They want milked NOW! Lol


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 24, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thanks all. The remaining buckling is doing better, he can stand a little. He’s eating fairly, but not near as much as what would be “normal” for our goats.
> 
> It has been an exhausting day. Just so much going on along with the kidding. The kidding was really stressful too. I’m still worried about Princess, going to give her some CMPK and need to take her temp.
> 
> ...


Has she shed yet?  Did you give oxytocin?


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 24, 2019)

On top of the kidding problems, you have been fighting the weather too.  It looked to be worse for TN and NC  than for some of us, and it seemed like it just kept coming.  We are finally seeing some sun this afternoon....but the wind is getting pretty gusty.  It will help dry it a little, but  then there will be downed trees.... Some minor flooding has occurred, and our fields looked like  @Mike CHS  for awhile yesterday too. 
I hope the kid continues to improve.  We have one new calf on the ground and more due anytime.... at least we have some sun to look forward to for the next few days.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 24, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Has she shed yet?  Did you give oxytocin?


She did pass it. She is still not 100% though. Kinda staring into space and not all the way with it. I'm giving CMPK and will start redcell. 
She is barley drinking and not eating pellets (feed). She is nibbling on hay. 
The buckling is doing better but not near robust like all our other kids have been. He is eating the amount my newborn Nigerians eat.



farmerjan said:


> On top of the kidding problems, you have been fighting the weather too.  It looked to be worse for TN and NC  than for some of us, and it seemed like it just kept coming.  We are finally seeing some sun this afternoon....but the wind is getting pretty gusty.  It will help dry it a little, but  then there will be downed trees.... Some minor flooding has occurred, and our fields looked like  @Mike CHS  for awhile yesterday too.
> I hope the kid continues to improve.  We have one new calf on the ground and more due anytime.... at least we have some sun to look forward to for the next few days.


It has been horrible. It poured for days. We didn't get a break. I'm trying to not let it stress me out too bad. I can't change the weather.
Deep breaths..... I am thankful to have dry barns and while we are dealing with so much mud, there ARE dry areas out in the fields that the goats can lounge around on.

I hope your calf thrives! This weather is tough. I got the entire kidding barn mucked and scraped and bedded down today. I'm sore now LOL Everything was so wet I had to keep throwing bedding down. The building was a mess! So glad to have that done. I have most of the kids on a lambar now and most the kids we are selling are sold and will be picked up over the next coming weeks. 

It's getting late and I need to feed and milk and bottle feed then catch some zzz's. 

I have more to update but need to go. We had a scare with one of our Nubian does last week but thankfully she is okay. I also have some really big news but not quite ready to post it 



I am just sick about LS.  I can't believe it.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I am just sick about LS.  I can't believe it.


What do you mean?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 24, 2019)

@MiniSilkys: there's a thread titled Tribute to Latestarter, not sure how to paste the link to it, but he passed away.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh, that is just terrible!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Daxigait (Feb 25, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She did pass it. She is still not 100% though. Kinda staring into space and not all the way with it. I'm giving CMPK and will start redcell.
> She is barley drinking and not eating pellets (feed). She is nibbling on hay.
> The buckling is doing better but not near robust like all our other kids have been. He is eating the amount my newborn Nigerians eat.
> 
> ...


I did not finish reading, but if your doe is not eating and staring off and stuff you might check her for ketosis.  Ketosis can be deadly. You could start with some warm water with molasses or if you have propylene glycol.
if she did not shed within 24 hours I would have her checked by a vet and get her started on cleaning out and get her an antibiotic.if


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 25, 2019)

there is an old boost called Magic you can do to you can either use molasses or corn syrup and cream corn sounds gross but it's high energy.

I need there's some water in it too I'm not at home so I don't have access to my little book in my brain won't give me the exact amounts


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 25, 2019)

She did pass the placenta, our vet was out Sunday night but she didn't have to do anything with this doe. 
Thank you! I have it all handled 
I already have everything for ketosis.  That isn't her issue though. She ate great this morning!  Right now I think this was just a tough labor for her.

I prefer the PG over the the other drenches, but right now I don't feel she needs it as it isn't ketone issues.

I am working on getting her drinking better, she doesn't want molasses water  

I hadn't thought about creamed corn- that is a good idea in a pinch! We use Dyne and like it a lot.


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 25, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She did pass the placenta, our vet was out Sunday night but she didn't have to do anything with this doe.
> Thank you! I have it all handled
> I already have everything for ketosis.  That isn't her issue though. She ate great this morning!  Right now I think this was just a tough labor for her.
> 
> ...


It is great to hear she's doing better this morning. I have never heard of dyne.  what do you use that for? If you have anywhere that has Manna Pro goat electrolyte near you I have found it just about everybody even when were me sick drink that and want more
yeah, you can and drench that creamed corn with corn syrup or molasses in it sounds absolutely disgusting.
if she likes any of those electrolytes maybe she will drink quicker. I love to just read and find out what people found Works in there so many conditions you don't know about learned that the hard way. I've just learned to go ahead and treat what doesn't killhurt if I am unsure to be on the safe side.  Sometimes you're just not sure and waiting too long is not the option.I would rather give them something they don't need that won't really hurt them then not have given it and find out later I was dead right.I lost my best Doling last year because I hesitated on a treatment based on what more experience goat people said and discounted my gut..  by the time I decided heck with it I was going to do the treatment anyway it was too late. If I had just given it wouldn't have killed her if I was wrong, but waiting made it likely too late.  I may have lost her anyway, but I lost her for sure by waiting.

I figure the less I hesitated and the more I learn the fewer will be on my wall that I cry for because I didn't know.  my beautiful Echo was on that list because he was in with four other bucks and everybody seemed fine till the night he didn't come up and by the time I got him to the vet he busted his bladder. And yes I feed ammonium chloride but apparently he wasn't getting enough of something or he was just susceptible.  Now I watch every buck pee once a week, something I never thought I would do.


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 26, 2019)

goatgurl said:


> isn't that the truth FEM.  the rest of the world can keep their trips. quads and quints.  give me a nice healthy set of twins.


While Iwould agree on the quads and quintuplets with the exception of Dragonfly who does it with no trouble. I can't agree on the triplets because for me I consider them a blessing and I made a promise that when I get a triplet I sell that baby, and I buy a goat through Compassion International for a family somewhere in the world to bless them.   Because I figured I've been blessed.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2019)

@Daxigait you are always welcome to post here! I do appreciate the heads up  Thankfully, at this point we are pretty experienced and know what to watch for and how to treat, but it is always nice to have a "fresh set of eyes"! If we are ever in doubt about something, or worried we will always call our vet!  

The doe is doing so much better, eating better and drinking well. She gobbles down had which makes me happy!
Dyne is a high fat/high calorie/energy supplement that can work wonders. The goats generally like the taste also.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...NV_lwscxbTbHulmT8AU6R9AS6wK78KsgaAjr-EALw_wcB


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2019)

My poor Ruth is so huge. April can't come soon enough for her!




 
I pulled out a few coming yearlings that I need to sell, I have so many in this age group it doesn't make since for me to keep them all. 
These are the two girls that will be up for grabs. They are looking so nice! They have crazy winter hair though!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 26, 2019)

That is a pair of good looking girls.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 26, 2019)

Ruth has to have at least four....if not more, i have never seen a goat sooooo pregnant !


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 27, 2019)

My newest addition 2/26 from a first freshener.  It appears one of my bucks, Fire, likes to throw black does which is cool by me. I only hope she turns out as nice as her half-sister from last year.


Half-sister latte at 7 months


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2019)

@Daxigait  She's pretty!

Next up is Mariah!  Day 145 is the 3rd.
Repeat Breeding from last year. Bred for Standards. 



 

Bred to _Candlelight Black Tie Affair *B
13 months 
  _


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 27, 2019)

@Wehner Homestead CeCe is going to have a baby sister (hopefully!)!

Thanks B&B... She is huge for sure. The most we've had is quints. I'm thinking triplets or quads for Ruthie. 

Thanks Mike! The girls sold today and will be picked up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 27, 2019)

CeCe gets a sister!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm going to have to quit watching this thread or I might start thinking about getting goats again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 27, 2019)

Just a couple Mike ....to start .....


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 28, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> @Daxigait  She's pretty!
> 
> Next up is Mariah!  Day 145 is the 3rd.
> Repeat Breeding from last year. Bred for Standards.
> ...


I hope you don't live anywhere near me. It supposed to be brutally cold Sunday Monday Tuesday.  
hopefully she has more than one instead of those big hard to birth singles.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh dear Ruthie. Poor girl. How old is she again? My Izzy is at day 145 tomorrow. She started some discharge yesterday. It is going to be cold again here for the next week. I have the best lamp ready. I have a poll on my thread to try and guess when she will kid.


----------



## Daxigait (Feb 28, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> Oh dear Ruthie. Poor girl. How old is she again? My Izzy is at day 145 tomorrow. She started some discharge yesterday. It is going to be cold again here for the next week. I have the best lamp ready. I have a poll on my thread to try and guess when she will kid.


You might make a heat Barrel I use them. you get one of those plastic drums preferably one that has a removable lid and ring and you attach box for an electrical fixture and put a ceramic fixture there don't forget the little silver part that fills the holes and acts as a clamp and what I do is I take an extension cord cut one end off and hardwired into the ceramic fixture so you have to put like a quarter-size hole in the in the lid next to where you have the box and go down through it that way there's no chance of anything catching fire even if it was to fall over of course I go ahead and strap mine to the walls. (125w heat bulb)
I'm making a larger one out of one of those 275 gallon liquid totes pulled the towed out cut a hole in it and put the fixture in the top so that more than can get in it.  I also like the microwavable pet pads.  On the really cold nights I put those in the barrels to or I put them in between the jars in my caprine feeder bucket to keep the milk from getting too cold.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 1, 2019)

@Goat Whisperer, Izzy kidded at day 145 with twin doelings. Her birthday was yesterday. 1 year old.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 1, 2019)

Congratulations on the babies! To answer your question- Ruth is about to be 6 (maybe 7, need to check papers)

@Daxigait pretty girl!  I just saw your kissing thread, you have some beautiful goats and looks like some pretty cool genetics too!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 1, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> )
> 
> @Daxigait pretty girl!  I just saw your kissing thread,



There y'all go kissing again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 1, 2019)

Gah, you got me!  Auto correct strikes again!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 1, 2019)

Don't you sometimes hate autocorrect!!!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 2, 2019)

How are those little cute twins doing?  Maybe "boots" kids?  I can't even begin to keep up with the names.  They just really impressed me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 2, 2019)

They are doing really good! They are eating almost the same amount as Lucy's triplets (first kids of this year). They are really something. I decided to sell one, I listed her & she was sold within the hour! I've already met the folks in person and I think she will do just fine. She'll be going to her new home after disbudding (of course the owners will continue bottle feeding). I was trying to get pics but they are always underfoot! LOL

I go back and forth as to whether I sold the right kid LOL They are both really nice and I hope the new owners show her. 

Little Bitsy is doing great, all the kids are  She has grown so so so much! I need to weigh her again. By looking at her, you really wouldn't think she only weighed 1lb 14oz at birth. She eats like a big girl, taking about 1 quart/day.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 2, 2019)

This is just a cell phone pic, they were still in their stall because it was raining. It had actually just stopped and the sun was coming out. Right after bottles.

These are Lucy's two girls, Bitsy in the front. Their brother is standing behind them like a dork LOL. 
Bitsy is more "normal" sized, the brown doe is just huge! 
When Bitsy was born her rear leg (hock to pastern) was the same length and diameter of my pinky finger.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 2, 2019)

As always, they are precious.  You may have seen it but we had one lamb last month that was born with weak pasterns and working them today, she is totally normal and one of the biggest lambs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you! I am so glad to hear that! 

We've had some weird ones over the years. I'm trying to remember if I ever posted the pics of the kid who looked a spider? It was a few years ago. It was so weird but in the end we got it corrected and kid turned out beautiful.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 2, 2019)

All your kids look just great. My twin doelings look similar to your brown doeling. I finally got their pictures posted on my kidding thread. I want to get their weights but can't seem to find my scale. I will be surprised if they weigh much more than a pound each. They are so small.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 4, 2019)

Twin does from Mariah!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 4, 2019)

Whoop!  Congrats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 4, 2019)

Congratulations on the new kids!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah! More twin does!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 5, 2019)

Congratulations on your twyndyllyngs that's awesome. Least yours were at a reasonable time 8:15 last night the freezing cold below zero I've got a. It's not due to the 7th having kids and then I have a weak one I'm up every two hours changing the heating pad and the heated barrel and trying to get them out and make sure they nurse and get some colostrum. so I get to start my birthday in a  coma.  congratulations to you though!  sorry to complain I'm just so tired and why do they have to kid early when it is so brutally cold.  I do thank the Lord though that they were born as I was finishing chores so I saw her. Otherwise my buckling and doeling would be dead.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 5, 2019)

Glad things are going well


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 6, 2019)

So did your Doe kid?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> So did your Dor kid?


Which one?


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 6, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Which one?


Lol
I thought you said you had one day this week.  Congrats on the girls.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2019)

I have one that I might bring up Sunday. I'll have to keep an eye on her. 
How are your babies doing? 

Thanks everyone for the kind words! We are pretty excited about these girls!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 6, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I have one that I might bring up Sunday. I'll have to keep an eye on her.
> How are your babies doing?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words! We are pretty excited about these girls!


Waiting on Gigi.  She is due tomorrow.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2019)

For an easy kidding!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 6, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Twin does from Mariah!


Congrats on the twin Does.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 11, 2019)

Charlotte is up next. Today is day 145- she was bred for minis this year.  
I doubt she will go in the next few days.  Hoping for a buck. A doe would be nice too though.


 

So far-
Lucy (ND)- trips- 
Doe 1- Sold to Michigan
Doe 2- retained
Buck- Sold local

Lemon (ND)- 2 bucks - 
both sold will be wethers

Boots (ND)- 2 does- 
Doe 1- being retained for now
Doe 2- Sold

Lil Princess (F-2 Mini Mancha) - buck- 
haven't decided if keeping or selling if selling he is already sold

Mariah (Lamancha)- 2 does 
just born, not sure yet. I will sell one just not sure which one yet

That makes 10 kids- 6 does/4 bucks.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 12, 2019)

Congrats on all your kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2019)

Lucy/Kiegh doeling (retained). Loving this doe!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 15, 2019)

3 very pregnant Nigerian all wanting the same spot at the feeder! It didn't matter there was plenty of room on the other side and the other end, they all wanted THAT spot. Belly pushing each other.  Ruth (right) is due April 3rd- look at how round and low she is. OH my! Clover is in the middle, she is due April 7th and Carolina Girl (left) was rebred and due June 2nd. Love seeing dam/daughter families.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 15, 2019)

Charlotte Kidded! 

Buck and Doe.
These are first generation (F-1) minis.  We needed another line to continue the program so we bred Kiegh to Charlotte and Prynne. I needed a buck so GW advised to breed two does (similar genetics) just so we had a better chance of a buck! YAY!
We are retaining both, this will give me a bit more genetic diversity but still have more of a line breeding on the lamancha side.
We are thinking of co-raising. They have nursed and also have had a bottle. I don't have a good place for Charlotte to have her kids on her full time.  Here they are at birth! 

Doe-born 2nd



 
Doe-


 

Buck- He came out looking for a teat! 


 

 I love him.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 15, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 15, 2019)

congrats on new cuties.  baby girl doesn't look all that thrilled to be here all wrapped up in that towel.  love that buckskinish color.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 15, 2019)

Congrats - beautiful kids!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 15, 2019)

Congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 16, 2019)

Congrats! Love seeing your cuties!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 16, 2019)

The buck came out with an attitude which is probably a sign of future events.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2019)

I always enjoy the pictures of your cuter than cute goats. No wonder you love them so much!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 18, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> 3 very pregnant Nigerian all wanting the same spot at the feeder! It didn't matter there was plenty of room on the other side and the other end, they all wanted THAT spot. Belly pushing each other.  Ruth (right) is due April 3rd- look at how round and low she is. OH my! Clover is in the middle, she is due April 7th and Carolina Girl (left) was rebred and due June 2nd. Love seeing dam/daughter families.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59539



That is a great photograph. Wow, that's all a lot of goat


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2019)

We had posted last week that our lovely doe, Charlotte, had kidded. Of course we love all our goats and kids but these kids are pretty special to us! 
Over the years, our Miniature Lamancha Program was put on the "backburner" while we focused mainly on developing our Nigerian Dwarfs and Lamanchas herds.

We have several Mini Lamancha does and some lovely bucks, but our herd had quickly become closely related. We struggled to find exactly what we wanted for a Miniature Lamancha herdsire. Although there are some lovely animals out there, few fully test their goats and that was not in our best interest. We were faced with a decision- either sell out of the Miniature Lamanchas completely or continue within and just make our own new lines..... We chose the later. When the 2018/2019 breeding line up was being planned we decided the Miniature Lamanchas would be our main focus! 
  We sat down and assessed all our goats, and after lots of discussion we decided to use our Nigerian buck, Kiegh, over our Lamancha does, Charlotte Bronte & Hester Prynne. Charlotte is quickly becoming a favorite here, we loved her first freshening udder and she is one of our most correct Lamanchas in our herd. We feel she excels in feet and legs as well as a lovely, high, wide and firmly attached mammary system and we anticipate watching this doe continue to grow and mature! As a first freshener Charlotte has proven to be competitive in the show ring and was part of our first (2x) and second (1x) place dairy herd at the local ADGA shows here in NC (& VA). Charlotte's & Prynne's dam is Candlelight JRMY Mariah- another competitive, correct doe who, despite nearly losing her two years ago, is continuing to flourish and has exceeded our expectations! Charlotte's sire was Chance, who produced several lovely daughters while he was with us, including or RG doe, Tiffany who earned two legs toward her championship, and had several BUofB wins as a first freshener. Charlotte goes back to a long line of exceptional Lamanchas and we look forward to getting her out more in 2019 and she will also be appraised and on milk test this year as well. We will share more on Prynne after she freshens, also an incredible young doe with a beautiful mammary with one leg toward her championship.

Kiegh is the sire to these kids. We were very excited for the opportunity to bring this lovely buck to our Wings & Caprines herd. We feel he will compliment Charlotte & Prynne nicely. We used Kiegh heavily over many of our Nigerian Dwarf does in fall 2018. A few of those does have kidded and we are already thrilled with what we are seeing on his kids! Keigh's dam is SGCH CUATLILREDBARN Dust Bunny 4*M 90 VEEE who was 2nd/2nd udder in her age group at the 2018 ADGA NATIONAL show. Keigh's sire's dam is SGCH Old Mountain Farm Shy Elk 2*M 92 EEEE who was 1st Place 4 year old/1st udder at the 2017 ADGA NATIONAL show, and 1st Place /2nd Udder 5-6 year old/Reserve National Champion at the 2018 National Show. 



We feel there is a lot of potential in these crosses and we are on pins and needles watching these kids grow and develop! We do not focus on ear type or generation. Our goal is to have functional, healthy, hardy and CORRECT Miniature Lamanchas. We are hoping these kids will put us one step closer to that goal!

We retained several from last years mini breedings so this is really exciting for us.
Doeling


 



 



 

Buckling



Love the doeling looking from behind


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 22, 2019)

They are all beautiful!!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 22, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> We had posted last week that our lovely doe, Charlotte, had kidded. Of course we love all our goats and kids but these kids are pretty special to us!
> Over the years, our Miniature Lamancha Program was put on the "backburner" while we focused mainly on developing our Nigerian Dwarfs and Lamanchas herds.
> 
> We have several Mini Lamancha does and some lovely bucks, but our herd had quickly become closely related. We struggled to find exactly what we wanted for a Miniature Lamancha herdsire. Although there are some lovely animals out there, few fully test their goats and that was not in our best interest. We were faced with a decision- either sell out of the Miniature Lamanchas completely or continue within and just make our own new lines..... We chose the later. When the 2018/2019 breeding line up was being planned we decided the Miniature Lamanchas would be our main focus!
> ...


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 22, 2019)

The only lamanchas I have had are these two I picked up last fall since I wouldn't have to worry about g6s as ump does. I'm not even sure what I think of them.  I will be selling them though, because my -nubians are mean to them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> The only lamanchas I have had are these two I picked up last fall since I wouldn't have to worry about g6s as ump does. I'm not even sure what I think of them.  I will be selling them though, because my -nubians are mean to them.
> 
> View attachment 59869


yeah, goats seem to discriminate by ear type. 

So, today Prynne is in the kidding stall!!!!!!! 
Another really exciting kidding for us. Again for minis. GW thought it wise to breed two does closely related to Kiegh in case one didn't give us a buck. Smart girl that GW!

I love kidding season. I love lining up the does/bucks.

I don't know- guess I still get like a little kid with getting so excited. I know not everything works out the way I hope but stilll.... it is fun and exciting. I do wonder sometimes, I rarely see people get excited about a line up.  
Shoot, I get excited about other people's line ups. 
I'm on a few FB groups and geesh, it's like everyone is in competition instead of being happy for each other. 
I never want to lose my joy over goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2019)

All night glued to the cameras. Worried... almost went out at 4am to do a sweep...
I am so tired. Need sleep.
Prynne had twin bucks! GW's plan of ensuring we got a buck was a good one but geesh, Prynne, 1 doe would have been nice.
Prynne is blaming Kiegh.
Here are the two boys. 
F-1 50/50% Miniature Lamanchas
These boys are big! They each took 10oz.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 24, 2019)

Beautiful boys!!! Now get some rest!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 24, 2019)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 24, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 24, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I never want to lose my joy over goats.


Amen!! 

Congrats on the new bucks!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 24, 2019)

SBC, you've got beautiful goats. Love those earless mini-manchas and nice nigerians. Not good for discouraging me from finding nice lamanchas around here (lucky for my husband, there seems to be a focus on nigerians, nubians, and mini nubians, so I guess I'll focus on the nicest nigerians I can breed and forego the big goat discussion with him). I'll just have to enjoy the poetry of your goats through your pictures. Kidding threads are a blast.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2019)

rachels.haven said:


> SBC, you've got beautiful goats. Love those earless mini-manchas and nice nigerians. Not good for discouraging me from finding nice lamanchas around here (lucky for my husband, there seems to be a focus on nigerians, nubians, and mini nubians, so I guess I'll focus on the nicest nigerians I can breed and forego the big goat discussion with him). I'll just have to enjoy the poetry of your goats through your pictures. Kidding threads are a blast.


Thank you. 

I got some more pics of the babies! They are a few hours old here. Can't wait to see them in a week.
I love the "bracelets" on the one boy! 
They weren't sure how they felt about that grass. 
Now we have a hard decision to make... which out of the 3 f-1's (Charlotte's buck and Prynne's 2) will we keep????


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 24, 2019)

They are cute. @Goat Whisperer, @Southern by choice I have a 3 day old half blind buckling. Have you ever or known anyone who has ever had a blind goat/buck? I am wondering what I should do. He is a half time bottle baby. Should I get him disbudded? All my goats have horns. Btw, he is a pygmy. I was supposed to sell him. But who would buy a half blind goat? I don't know what to do. I have saved him from death twice in his three days of life. I can't just let him die, even if I have to keep him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> They are cute. @Goat Whisperer, @Southern by choice I have a 3 day old half blind buckling. Have you ever or known anyone who has ever had a blind goat/buck? I am wondering what I should do. He is a half time bottle baby. Should I get him disbudded? All my goats have horns. Btw, he is a pygmy. I was supposed to sell him. But who would buy a half blind goat? I don't know what to do. I have saved him from death twice in his three days of life. I can't just let him die, even if I have to keep him.


If you have all horned leave him horned if you are keeping him. Are you sure he is blind?  You could talk with your vet but maybe try A,D,E, B-12 vitamin gel. Vitamin A is associated with eye issues and thiamine/B vitamins as well. You should have him seen. Some people love taking care of special needs animals. List him as special needs and an adoption fee of a low price of ... LOL   
If he can see enough to get around etc.. why not.


On another note.
This is kinda special. I know this is our kidding thread and maybe I should put it in journals but we sold a doe last year (late fall), she was sold bred and after bloodtest confirmed she went to her new home. Her person is a 7 year old little girl that has goats but wanted her OWN lamancha. We met them at the shows. Jane Eyre was bred to Black Tie Affair. We were so hoping Jane would give them a doe. We got the call and Jane had two bucks. One was huge. I think they were 7.5# and 10 or 11#. The little girl loves her boys! Anyway they have had lots of kids born over the past few weeks. I got a few pics tonight, and this one pic really stood out! 
I asked who is that kid out of,WOW! Beautiful.
I got a message back... it was Jane Eyre/Black Tie Affairs buck kid!   It made me sooooo happy! Pretty sure they are keeping this guy!  




We also got some pics of a Nigerian Doeling that went to her new home today! She is spoiled already and was on the couch! 
We will get to see this doe at some shows! 

And lastly Charlotte- that kidded on the 15th... she is increasing in production and we are loving her 2F udder. Her skin continues to stretch. 
Really happy with it so far.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 24, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> If you have all horned leave him horned if you are keeping him. Are you sure he is blind? You could talk with your vet but maybe try A,D,E, B-12 vitamin gel. Vitamin A is associated with eye issues and thiamine/B vitamins as well. You should have him seen. Some people love taking care of special needs animals. List him as special needs and an adoption fee of a low price of ... LOL
> If he can see enough to get around etc.. why not


His left eye is blue. I was just wondering about the horns being dangerous when he can't see.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> yeah, goats seem to discriminate by ear type.
> 
> So, today Prynne is in the kidding stall!!!!!!!
> Another really exciting kidding for us. Again for minis. GW thought it wise to breed two does closely related to Kiegh in case one didn't give us a buck. Smart girl that GW!
> ...


I agree I plan for months and go back and forth and it's neat to try to see what's going to happen with each individual breeding. I spend lots of time on adga genetics. I'm always asking others breeders to show their pictures and some of them cannot even take any pictures they have gotten to business like


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> If you have all horned leave him horned if you are keeping him. Are you sure he is blind?  You could talk with your vet but maybe try A,D,E, B-12 vitamin gel. Vitamin A is associated with eye issues and thiamine/B vitamins as well. You should have him seen. Some people love taking care of special needs animals. List him as special needs and an adoption fee of a low price of ... LOL
> If he can see enough to get around etc.. why not.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice udder.. I need some of that rear udder arch please


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> All night glued to the cameras. Worried... almost went out at 4am to do a sweep...
> I am so tired. Need sleep.
> Prynne had twin bucks! GW's plan of ensuring we got a buck was a good one but geesh, Prynne, 1 doe would have been nice.
> Prynne is blaming Kiegh.
> ...


: celebrate
Jace who has to plan for bucks I'm so sick of bucks.  I was 19 and for last year and I'm still over on boys this year but at least I've got a few girls praise the Lord.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I got some more pics of the babies! They are a few hours old here. Can't wait to see them in a week.
> I love the "bracelets" on the one boy!
> ...


Unfortunately with kids you better wait a while make sure they all make it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Unfortunately with kids you better wait a while make sure they all make it.



We wait til a kid is disbudded first before letting them leave. Bottle babies only go to those that know how.
If a kid is born healthy there is no reason it should die unless it is an accidental death. We have never had any kid that left our farm die or get sick. We have had a kid that after anesthesia (when we use to have them sedated for disbudding) was never right ... we had him euthanized and necropsied. Nothing was ever found, just weird. I do think we are very picky though and our clients are awesome and very conscientious.

I will want to pick soon though because I love the boys and have a bad habit of keeping them. We also have people on a waiting list. I will probably hold out til Bingo and Strawberry's kids are born ( they are both minis) and may just sell a mini herd.  



Daxigait said:


> Nice udder.. I need some of that rear udder arch please


This is why I am just working on so many separate lines for the minis. It is really hard to find minis with a good high escutcheon.
I like to say I want that escutcheon kissin' that vulva!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 25, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> We wait til a kid is disbudded first before letting them leave. Bottle babies only go to those that know how.
> If a kid is born healthy there is no reason it should die unless it is an accidental death. We have never had any kid that left our farm die or get sick. We have had a kid that after anesthesia (when we use to have them sedated for disbudding) was never right ... we had him euthanized and necropsied. Nothing was ever found, just weird. I do think we are very picky though and our clients are awesome and very conscientious.
> 
> I will want to pick soon though because I love the boys and have a bad habit of keeping them. We also have people on a waiting list. I will probably hold out til Bingo and Strawberry's kids are born ( they are both minis) and may just sell a mini herd.
> ...


I guess you are just blessed and should count your blessings. Esther had a backside like that, and she was disbudded by a vet who raises goats and has done hundreds. And I lost her to it. I just ment you never know.
As for the boys I understand that problem. I currently have 7 got to narrow it down to three or four between that and the AI stuff I'm doing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2019)

@Daxigait  Absolutely! We do count our blessings! With livestock we take nothing for granted. We know a local vet that that when disbudding lost a kid during the process, ever since that vet has been pretty hesitant. I can imagine,  It is one of those things where I rather have a scur on a buck than keep burning or big double 8's etc. 50% get scurs anyway (bucks). We don't show our bucks so I don't care too much if they get a scur.  All in all I don't mind disbudding at all, but just don't ask me to tattoo! I hate tattooing! I run inside and hide. 

GW has really helped me keep my buck numbers down. But we will need to keep several mini bucks this year for the program.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, Zephyr decided to lose her ligs, and go right into labor all at once.
We have a very gorgeous #10 on the nose buckling! 
He looks just like Zephyr! 

Zephyr just got dried off. Glad for the single!!!!!!



 

I want to keep him. GW says I am not allowed.
I need a good name for this guy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 26, 2019)

You could name him "Keeper."


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 26, 2019)

You could use the opposite of the wind scale - From an idle Zephyr to Tempest.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2019)

Congrats! So is he a full size or mini?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2019)

He’s a full Lamancha  
The sire was *B Candlelight Black Tie Affair.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2019)

He really likes to eat... a lot! Oh my, he is a screamer too. He very LOUDLY lets us know MORE FOOD! 
Somebody, not mentioning names, is being sensible (bossy) and says I can't keep him. 

But he is ... 

He will inherit his *B


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 27, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> He really likes to eat... a lot! Oh my, he is a screamer too. He very LOUDLY lets us know MORE FOOD!
> Somebody, not mentioning names, is being sensible (bossy) and says I can't keep him.
> 
> But he is ...
> ...


Congrats.  So what are the milk requirements for Star status on minis?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2019)

What a bunch of beautiful babies! No wonder you want to keep them all!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 27, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Congrats.  So what are the milk requirements for Star status on minis?


This guy isn't a mini. He's a PB Standard Lamancha. 

Shoot I better not have a 10# mini born. 

But ...Milk requirements for minis follow a schedule like ADGA's They do not include protein though  just #production and butterfat.
IMO their butterfat# requirement is a bit high.

He is sold.  My pouty face didn't work. GW doesn't tolerate my pouting. Last week I wanted to get a buck and she wouldn't let me.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 27, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> ... I don't mind disbudding at all, but just don't ask me to tattoo! I hate tattooing! I run inside and hide.


  

I HATE disbudding!!! Never had to tatoo, but helped hold when Rosemary was tatooed.  I think I would rather tatoo!!!  Latestarted disbudded for us last year, and he did a great job.  I’m going to HAVE to do it this year, but won’t like it at all!

Congratulations on all the beautiful kids!  I know how much you LOVE your bucklings, and how hard it is to give them up.  I guess it’s a good thing you have a voice of reason, to help you decide, when it comes to selling those adorable little boys.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 28, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> .
> Now we have a hard decision to make... which out of the 3 f-1's (Charlotte's buck and Prynne's 2) will we keep????
> View attachment 59949 View attachment 59950



Out of those two bucks I would keep the first one without the back leg bracelets. That spread on his back legs is amazing, he has a really high escutcheon(you might get a kissing vulva on his kids), he is also more slick haired...the other boy is fluffy looking which makes me think his coat will be like a nigi instead of a La Mancha. The fluffly boy also appears to have shorter rear legs but that may just be an optical illusion from his fluff vs the slick boy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2019)

misfitmorgan said:


> Out of those two bucks I would keep the first one without the back leg bracelets. That spread on his back legs is amazing, he has a really high escutcheon(you might get a kissing vulva on his kids), he is also more slick haired...the other boy is fluffy looking which makes me think his coat will be like a nigi instead of a La Mancha. The fluffly boy also appears to have shorter rear legs but that may just be an optical illusion from his fluff vs the slick boy.


Thank YOU! I appreciate different eyes!  
Bracelets is the one that has the fluffier hair, and no rear shot. They are both really nice. One is slightly broader and one is slightly longer.
Head and rear width is equal.  One we blow dried and that is why he is fluffier.   They were a few hours old there. Hopefully I will get some pics over the next few days. I love just born pics so I can go back and look at them later.  To see if what I saw and what I liked came to be those traits I thought were strong etc. 
It will be a hard decision. Mini's can be strange in the way they grow too which makes it really hard. They can be leggy and get length later.
Their dam is Prynne. We are waiting for her edema to go down, it isn't bad but I hate putting fresh does up with edema.
Her *FF* pics from last year as a 13 month old...

   
I know they aren't the best pics...  Her 2nd Udder looks beautiful hoping to get pics next week. 

Now that we have 3 to pic from, because we have Charlotte's boy as well... I feel like we can't go wrong with any one of them. I just don't need 3.  Charlotte and Prynne have the same dam (Mariah) and both Char and Prynne were bred to Kiegh.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 28, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Thank YOU! I appreciate different eyes!
> Bracelets is the one that has the fluffier hair, and no rear shot. They are both really nice. One is slightly broader and one is slightly longer.
> Head and rear width is equal.  One we blow dried and that is why he is fluffier.   They were a few hours old there. Hopefully I will get some pics over the next few days. I love just born pics so I can go back and look at them later.  To see if what I saw and what I liked came to be those traits I thought were strong etc.
> It will be a hard decision. Mini's can be strange in the way they grow too which makes it really hard. They can be leggy and get length later.
> ...



We bred some mini manchas to a few years ago so I know the kids can do odd things. Once they grow some more I'm sure you can make a guess at which one is coming along the best and what the adult goats will look like as well as pass along.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 31, 2019)

Blue eyes doesn't mean the kid is blind.  I have had two blue eyed does and neither one was blind.  In fact both had great eyesight.  But the didn't like bright light.  Neither do I.  But then I have blue eyes as well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2019)

So we have quite a few goats up soon! 

based on day 145- the next 3 are...
Ruth- 3rd
Red Hot (peanut)- 7th
Clover- 7th

The goats are growing their bellies. 


 


 

Peanut (red hot) she is being very hormonal! NO PICS and she storms off. LOL look at her hair!  udder coming along nicely


 
Tiffany- due 17th Look at that thurl to thurl! she is growing her babies nicely!


 

Raina 16th growing babies!


 

Ruth- she has dropped! 


 

Bingo due 21st trips again I imagine. I love this mini so much!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 1, 2019)

Very nice looking rollie pollies you have there! Hope they all have good healthy kids and easy kiddings for you!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 1, 2019)

smooth kidding for your does, 5 of our does will be kidding in April too!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2019)

What fat tummies! LOL I hope they have beautiful babies for you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 3, 2019)

I wait.
I am making GW crazy! Did you check their ligs? What do the udders look like? Did you check again? It's been 3 hours.
GW is very patient with me.
Ruth is day 145 today. Clover and Peanut are due Sunday but really watching peanut because she looks like she could go a bit early.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2019)

Jamaica does..…..Ja-make-uh-me CRAZY!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 3, 2019)

I bet Ruth is ready to kid herself. Hehe.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 3, 2019)

Ruth is use to being fat. She probably has 3 in there. LOL She looks like 5 but nah...  Peanut on the other hand had 4 as a FF last year, she did fantastic. I am thinking the kids may be larger this year with more capacity but probably 3-4 still, she is miserable.
Clover- well she's perfect.



Just so excited we have so many due this month.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 4, 2019)

Peanut is in the kidding stall! Her ligs are gone and her udder is huge. Today is only day 142 but she looks ready. 

Ruth’s ligs are starting to drink, I’m thibking maybe tomorrow for her? 

So excited!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 5, 2019)

Thibking drinking ligs!  Makes me smile to see how excited you are!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 5, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Thibking drinking ligs!  Makes me smile to see how excited you are!


 Darn autocorrect! It couldn’t catch “thibking” but changes “drop” to drink. 

But I am super excited! 
The race is on. Peanut is having contractions and Ruth has discharge. I hope the just get on with it soon! Don’t want to be kidding in the middle of the night!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 5, 2019)

I hope everything goes well this round.  
I know Peanut is a superstar !!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2019)

Waiting on baby pics!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruth and Peanut kidded! The kiddings overlapped and it got a bit hectic! 

Peanut started labor and had a kid. Ruth starts hollering. Peanut has another. Ruth contracting.
Peanut has another. Ruth screaming. Peanut has another, I snatch up the kid and put it in a tote and run to Ruth.
Waterbag out and 1 hoof. She's straining and screaming...crap. I go in, thought the head was back at first but it wasn't. Couldn't find the other leg but got the kid out. A huge doe! Followed by a huge buck! 

So 3 does, 1 buck for Peanut and buck/doe twins for Ruth! All the kids have had colostrum except 1 of the quads. She's being a jerk with the bottle so I'll try again later. Stresses me out when they don't eat right away though. They are all healthy and active though.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 5, 2019)

Congratulations again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 5, 2019)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 5, 2019)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 5, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 5, 2019)

Yay! In your FB post, I thought I saw 5. Lol. Glad they’re all doing well!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 5, 2019)

fantastic


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2019)

YAY for quads and twins!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 5, 2019)

Only 2 for Ruth! They must be a couple of large ones! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, Clover went a day early and kidded late last night. Triplets, 2B &1D all RED! 
No sleep. 
We have some people coming to the farm today for goats, it will be busy. 

Here are some pics of Peanut (Red Hot) and Ruth's kids. Took these yesterday at 1 day old. They were peeing and pooping and very hard to get any still shots.. the best we could get. 

Ruth doe on right (pink collar)



 
Red Hot (peanut) Quads The buck has lots of white- The doe right behind hin looks exactly like Peanut!


 
The doe on the left is spectacular! I wish I had more shots of her 


 
Ruth's doe playing


 
This girl is so pretty wish her head was up! She was having none of it!


 
Ruth's Buckling he was playing so hard he kinda crashed, decided he would just rest for a bit lol.


 
Peanut's Buckling. He is so cuddly and so silly!


 
This is the doe that refused the bottle... forever! She is a stinker. Full of Sass!


 

Ruth's Twins


 
These 3 all wanted the bottle at the same time!  The doe is in GW's lap, the bigger Red boy is taking the bottle and the itty bitty boy  (red and White) at the bottom


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 7, 2019)

They’re all so adorable, but I particularly love the white patch with the black dot on the buckling’s chin!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 7, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> They’re all so adorable, but I particularly love the white patch with the black dot on the buckling’s chin!



That is my favorite part too! He will have such a cool beard!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 7, 2019)

Pictures look pretty good to me!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 8, 2019)

So so adorable, congrats on all that cuteness and healthy babies!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 8, 2019)

That’s a pretty stinkin cute bottle refuser!!!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 9, 2019)

I am trying to catch up. For some reason I wasn't getting any update messages.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 9, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ruth and Peanut kidded! The kiddings overlapped and it got a bit hectic!
> 
> Peanut started labor and had a kid. Ruth starts hollering. Peanut has another. Ruth contracting.
> Peanut has another. Ruth screaming. Peanut has another, I snatch up the kid and put it in a tote and run to Ruth.
> ...


Wow, congratulations! I had to getting together last year made me want to pull my hair out. so far this year I've had him close but not like that.  I can't wait to see the pictures as I read on.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> I am trying to catch up. For some reason I wasn't getting any update messages.


After you go through your alerts, click on new posts. I don't get half of my alerts.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 9, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> That is my favorite part too! He will have such a cool beard!


they have a beard competition at one of the local buck shows, it's cool to watch, but as a Nubian owner I really can't participate :/ if I get little tiny curly beard, that's about all I get.  I guess we have to settle for the hanging ears lol.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> After you go through your alerts, click on new posts. I don't get half of my alerts.


I will have to try that.  Bums that I missed some of this. At least I can catch up.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruth's doe looks almost just like my 2 week old doe.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 10, 2019)

Please keep us and our goats in your prayers.

It has been a really really rough week with the goats.

We are having to induce Tiffany today b/c she is struggling with toxemia. 
Raina is too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh my gosh - prayers sent!  Hope things get better.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 10, 2019)

Hope they get better


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks all. 

Pretty stressed and just ready for kidding season to be over. The poor girls are so swollen, up to their hocks. Raina is eating well so I’m pretty certain I can manage her. Tiff only started showing symptoms yesterday but she isn’t eating much and her eyes just look exhausted. She’s the one I’m most worried about. Both does are just massive. 

Also, it looks like I’m losing 1, possibly two of Red Hot’s (Peanut) kids. I am devastated to say the least. It was a stressful labor and I know crap happens but it’s really tough.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 10, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Pretty stressed and just ready for kidding season to be over. The poor girls are so swollen, up to their hocks. Raina is eating well so I’m pretty certain I can manage her. Tiff only started showing symptoms yesterday but she isn’t eating much and her eyes just look exhausted. She’s the one I’m most worried about. Both does are just massive.
> 
> Also, it looks like I’m losing 1, possibly two of Red Hot’s (Peanut) kids. I am devastated to say the least. It was a stressful labor and I know crap happens but it’s really tough.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 10, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Please keep us and our goats in your prayers.
> 
> It has been a really really rough week with the goats.
> 
> ...


 I will definitely say a prayer. The joys and sorrows of kidding season. I truly hope that your goes are okay deadly class the kids are too.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 10, 2019)

Boy, it's stressful enough when you know you're losing kids and you're doing everything you think you know how to do. Dad stressed about your toes on top of that 
if you're worried about the kids do you know you can give some dexamethasone before you induce.  Of course, if they're that bad you are more worried about your doe than the kids.

And here I have been worried today because my old doe Ebony that I love. she's been limping for 2 weeks she's getting exhausted she broke a bone in her butt last year which is hurting her.  I've been waiting to get close enough to induce her. She's due Monday


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 10, 2019)

My mentor said sometimes when you dex before you lute, that'll kick them on in without having to lute.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 10, 2019)

@Daxigait  they are both due now so no dex at this point. 

So stressful this week.  Just want to cry. Keeping that chin up and reminding myself that we as well as our goats are in the GREAT Shepherds hands. He is my ROCK! My comfort, my strength! 
And GW is the best farm partner a person could have!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 10, 2019)

I hope everything turns out OK.
I'm sure you are doing all you can.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 10, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> @Daxigait  they are both due now so no dex at this point.
> 
> So stressful this week.  Just want to cry. Keeping that chin up and reminding myself that we as well as our goats are in the GREAT Shepherds hands. He is my ROCK! My comfort, my strength!
> And GW is the best farm partner a person could have!


So what's going on with the kids?
He is definitely the best. My friend reminds me when something happens to my heard that makes me cry that sometimes he's just managing for me differently than I would.

It is a comfort and not, like with Esther. I understand.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 11, 2019)

Good morning. I hope things have been going well.  You have been on my mind a lot since yesterday.  I figure you've been dealing with the difficulties of reality and real life. Praying to hear good news.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 11, 2019)

Both does are hanging in there. Raina’s udder is obscenely huge. If Tiffany goes at 30 hours that would put her kidding at 8:30pm. We did not induce Raina, but she looks like she could kid at any time. 

I am exhausted. Emotionally and physically. I know SBC is too. Just want my girls to be okay. 

Tiffany is eating better.  She still looks pretty rough though, her legs are still really swollen. I am so thankful we have barn cameras! If we didn’t I’d be sleeping out the stall with them LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 11, 2019)

Glad to hear they are hanging in there and you guys are too the best you can!  Cameras are great, even though DD is at college she can watch and help monitor ours.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2019)

GW nailed it. We are so spent right now. We are even grouchy with each other. 
We also have a HC needed for a goat going out of state.
Our vet just called, instead of my DH taking the goat in tonight our vet is coming out! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 11, 2019)

THis pic is from yesterday. Raina is huge.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 11, 2019)

poor girl .  One of our does sits like a dog these days!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 11, 2019)

I just read in the united Capri news of a Nigerian dwarf doe that gave birth to seven healthy kids.  That's insane.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 11, 2019)

Hope these girls get on with it and it has a wonderful outcome!  Ya'll all need some rest!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 11, 2019)

Any news?????


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 11, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear about your girls and the kids. I really do hope everything goes well with the kiddings and that mama's and kids come out okay. What is happening with Red Hot's kids that you think you will lose them? It just goes to show all of us that if something like this can happen to your goats that it can happen to any one of us and it is something that just happens because I can see how much your goats and kids are so well cared for and loved. to both of you as well as Tiff, Rhania, their unborn kids, and Red Hot's kids.  that everything turns out ok for y'all.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 12, 2019)

I need a pacing back and forth emoji here.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 12, 2019)

@Southern by choice 
We have some white pants that Rachel has outgrown if little bit can use them
Size 0 in a womens  and 3 and 5 Jr.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 12, 2019)

HiHow are they?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 12, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> @Southern by choice
> We have some white pants that Rachel has outgrown if little bit can use them
> Size 0 in a womens  and 3 and 5 Jr.


Thank you that would be great! 

Sorry to leave you all hangin' it has been exhausting to say the least.
We induced Tiffany, at 30 hours she wasn't doing much. We waited it out but were up all night. Well, mostly. My daughter was suppose to get me or GW up to takes turns watching the monitor but she let us sleep! So I got 4 hours straight! Up at 5 though as she was doing minor pushes.... the kind where it is more positioning and moving into the canal.
I prayed that morning for wisdom, to "know" when to do or not do. 
Tiffany really started pushing - no distress, just pushing. Then it was "check now". I listened to that still voice! The first one I felt hock joints and hip bones. It took a minute and GW held but Tiff was great, got the back legs and pulled them out, she pushed and the first born was a buck.  Kinda sad because he is a 75% Recorded Grade, would have inherited a star too, but cannot be registered, He will be raised for meat.
Next one was fine, a doe! Then a third, another doe!  LOVELY!
Tiffany is doing okay. OK. Not great. The strangest thing is she had 3 afterbirths, still struggling with the last one.
No wonder the poor goat was so huge. Kids are strong they were 7,7.7 1/2# plus the 3 placentas. 
A few hours later Tiny (extra small lamancha the size of a mini) freshened as a FF with a 6 1/2# buck, although he looks bigger. I am going to check the scale tomorrow. This buck is a 75/25 and is beautiful!!! 

I will try to get some pics tomorrow but I got these.
this is of trips in morning= the boy is the one that looks black but he may be chocolate


 

the one all the way  to the left is the mini mancha buckling  (wide white band)




This is Raina being Raina NOT kidding yet. We are not inducing unless absolutely necessary. She is doing really well.
Someone asked me to show them her udder as we mentioned it is obscene! LOL this is through the barn camera and snapped image off my monitor.


 


Meanwhile we are just spent!  
We are grouchy!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 13, 2019)

Congratulations on the successful births, and healthy or doing okay does.   It's 2:45 in the morning here and I just checked on my two that are due anytime I'll be inducing the one in the morning .I hope your last one kicks in soon and it a decent daytime hour or so you can truly rest tomorrow night in the meantime get what rest you can and 

How are the kids that were in trouble? What was wrong do you know!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 13, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2019)

Congrats on the babies!  And, bless your daughter for letting you get some sleep.  Hope Raina delivers soon - and in daylight hours!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow!  You have had a rough time of it.  Yet, through the storm, you have had your ROCK.  You have some absolutely gorgeous kids there!!! There is absolutely NOTHING like cuddling a new kid.  I have one and am in heaven every time I hold little Calendula.  You are blessed with so many of them!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 13, 2019)

I am so glad that Tiff and her kids are ok. How are the sick kids? What is wrong with them?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 14, 2019)

SBC is the best kid puller ever. We make a great team, her & I. 

Raina (tox doe) had triplets. They are all alive. It was a horrifying birth and such a mess.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 14, 2019)

Glad to hear they are alive, hope your doe makes a full recovery


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 14, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> Glad to hear they are alive, hope your doe makes a full recovery


X2


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 15, 2019)

What happened? My pygmies have always had such easy births. Glad kids are all alive. How is Raina?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 15, 2019)

I'll update later. We are all spent.
Short story the kids were a tangled mess, two kids were trying to come at once. It was a tough one. Raina is doing great though.

Oh, Bingo had triplets today. 2 bucks 1 doe.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Apr 15, 2019)

Last year Belle's buck came out first and before the umbilical cord had a chance to break her doeling was coming out. It wasn't 2 seconds. Isabelle came out ready to get going, the buck just laid there for a while. Glad everyone turned out ok. How are Red hots kids?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Short story the kids were a tangled mess, two kids were trying to come at once. It was a tough one. Raina is doing great though.


  Congrats on a good save!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 16, 2019)

I hope you guys are doing okay. I understand the spent part I hope by the time I crawled out from under my rock that was very similar to yours that your story would be complete. I will updated on my thread  Mine included a 3 a.m. vet visit.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 18, 2019)

Going through pics and sorting and with the latest 19 kids born last week I don't know where the time has gone. Next week will be our last doe for April. Then 1 in May and 1 in June.

Here are some of my fav of some of the Nigerians. 1st round... this lil girl I LOVVVVVVVVVVE! I just get a kick out of her, she has so much moxi! 
This is Clovers doeling.
This one was overexposed but I still love it. 



 

She is stinking cute!


 

Such tude!


 

This 3 shot series is too funny.
She was a prancing, then she stops for a pose, then looks back like "did ya get that?"


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 18, 2019)

2nd round. 
Ruth's buckling- he was braving the tall grass.


 
Ruth's buck in back, Clover's buck in front


 
One of Red Hot's doelings


 
Clover's buckling (left) and Ruth's doeling (right)


 
Ruth's buck (left) and Clovers smaller buckling (right)  amazing the size difference.  Clovers buckling is more "normal size" lol. We all love this guy! He is getting spoiled.


 
Ruth's doe!  (buck to the left)


 
Ruth's buck again. 


 
Red Hots does & Clover doe to front


 
Red Hot doe, and Clover's playful buckling


 
Clover buckling


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 19, 2019)

They are all soooo cute!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 19, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2019)

They are so cute, how do you refrain from cuddling them all day?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2019)

We have had a LONG weekend. So tired.

Saturday was work on pens, stalls, property, mowing.... you name it. UGH 
We had put Strawberry in a kidding stall  a few days back.
Got up at 6am GW started milking , ater milking feeding babies. 
Meanwhile I got one of our yearling Lamanchas ready to go for transport. I bathed her, ran her fecal, checked hooves, weighed her etc.
GW got all the paperwork together and her and DH left at 10 to meet. 
Strawberry kept acting like she was going to kid all morning and day.... the fam was at a gathering. So I was on my own for awhile.
GW and Dh gave 30 CD&T's  and I clipped goats.
I can only do easy body work with my injury and even that was too much. We all napped a late nap.
This evening at milking time and running late Strawberry decides to get serious. Looking like she'd have contractions coming soon.
YEP. Of course when we are all spent.
GW was still milking, I was in the stall.
10pm she kidded!
Strawberry did fantastic. She had a gorgeous 6 lb 4 oz doeling! When I saw the kid I knew we had a single! I thought for sure it was a buck! 
YAY! A DOE!

Kinda forgot I bred her to a standard Lamancha. 

Strawberry is a 2nd generation 50/50. She turned 1 in February. She has erect ears, I kept her because this doe is so correct there was no way I was selling her just because of erect ears!  Her foreudder is SWEEEEEEEET and rear udder and attachments beautiful! So excited about this udder! Strawberry is a beautiful doe. At  our first and so far our only MDGA show Strawberry was 1st place Sr Kid, her dam Bingo was 1st place 2YO and Best Udder in Show! Her daughter looks like she will have a better udder than her dam! Really excited about this doe! 
Strawberry was bred to "Charlie", a Standard Lamancha. I sold Charlie to a friend of mine. He has put kids on the ground but no duaghters have freshened yet so we will see. He does produce the tightest feet though which is a big deal in Minis.  
So even though this is 3rd generation mini, on papers a first gen because the sire is a standard. She will be a 75/25. 
Can you tell I am excited?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 29, 2019)

Congrats!  So would a kid still considered a mini if it's 75% ND/25% LaMancha(we triplets with this percentage)?

Hope you can get rested up


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> Congrats!  So would a kid still considered a mini if it's 75% ND/25% LaMancha(we triplets with this percentage)?
> 
> Hope you can get rested up


Thanks. Really happy. Now... to decide which bucks I am keeping. LOL We needed a mini buck year and we got it! But can't keep them all.
Yes, they still can be registered. They remain experimental. 
The does should not be bred to anything higher than a 50/50 though and the bucks can be used to bring down the height and % on doe to get the correct height and %.
The reason we are retaining so many mini bucks this year is to take the 75/25's and breed them to our 50/50's. This does advanced a generation and with get the % down.
Whenever you talk about percentages or see it listed the lamancha % is always first ND second. So your guys are 25/75. 

You might appreciate this... snapped this of Henry the other day. He is a beast! He is the sire to the doe that just kidded. Henry is the best mini buck I have ever seen and he is only a 50/50 1st gen. He is also a milk buck, gross but hey good milk genetics. He may need to go on a diet again.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification on how the % is written and registration. Our triplets ended up with the ND ears and our 50/50 boys have the elf ears.  We will have some decisions to make soon, right now not planning to keep any bucklings, most likely they will be wethered.

Henry looks like he eats well!!  How does he compare height wise to a standard LaMancha buck?  Our mini doe is just as tall as her dam.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2019)

@Hens and Roos  Ya know I really don't know LOL. I should probably measure him. Yes, Henry loves to eat! Notice his nostrils? Yeah, that right there is key. 
The bucks especially do mature slowly from 1-3 it is gradual yet they are amazing by 4+  
I don't worry so much about the height at this point. Only American Status or PB is a concern. 
Yeah, these 75% will be almost as big as standards but it gets me where I want to go. I bred for a lot of 50/50's this year in order to breed back and get to roughly 60/40.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 30, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> @Hens and Roos  Ya know I really don't know LOL. I should probably measure him. Yes, Henry loves to eat! Notice his nostrils? Yeah, that right there is key.
> The bucks especially do mature slowly from 1-3 it is gradual yet they are amazing by 4+
> I don't worry so much about the height at this point. Only American Status or PB is a concern.
> Yeah, these 75% will be almost as big as standards but it gets me where I want to go. I bred for a lot of 50/50's this year in order to breed back and get to roughly 60/40.



So if we retain our 25/75 doeling, could she be bred to a 50/50 and if we don't retain her could she be bred to a ND?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 30, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> So if we retain our 25/75 doeling, could she be bred to a 50/50 and if we don't retain her could she be bred to a ND?


Yes, on the 50/50, I would just wait til you know her capacity is good to handle it. We have one line we wait to the next season, we have the Bingo line where they are bred at 7 months and do fine. 
If you breed to a Nigerian then really all the kids will be kinda worthless as minis and would only be useful as family pet/milkers and I wouldn't bother with papers because they can never be registered as ND's and too small to do anything with as far as minis at that point.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 30, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Yes, on the 50/50, I would just wait til you know her capacity is good to handle it. We have one line we wait to the next season, we have the Bingo line where they are bred at 7 months and do fine.
> If you breed to a Nigerian then really all the kids will be kinda worthless as minis and would only be useful as family pet/milkers and I wouldn't bother with papers because they can never be registered as ND's and too small to do anything with as far as minis at that point.



Thanks for the information, you confirmed what I was thinking.  Any goats that go as family pet/milker go with out paper work.  We have noticed that when our ND does kid 3+ kids, it takes the doelings longer to mature/obtain the body capacity so we wait.


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 30, 2019)

My friend has a backyard goat that is an Alpine Nigerian cross.  send she is small what would you breed her to safely?s


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Apr 30, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> @Hens and Roos  Yes, Henry loves to eat! Notice his nostrils? Yeah, that right there is key.



Curious what you mean by the nostrils? 

Very much enjoy following y'all's thread. You have some very nice goats!!


----------



## Daxigait (Apr 30, 2019)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Curious what you mean by the nostrils?
> 
> Very much enjoy following y'all's thread. You have some very nice goats!!


I am sure they will reply, but you can judge eventual width throughout all the way to the udder from baby kids by their heads.  You look at the width of and between the nostrils, the with between the eyes, and the depths of the jaw.  If there are wide through these areas they will be wide throughout


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 30, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> My friend has a backyard goat that is an Alpine Nigerian cross.  send she is small what would you breed her to safely?s


If the goats are both adga registered she can register them through MDGA which is for Miniature Dairy Goats. The kid would be 1st gen experimental. If it were my doe kid then I would breed to another Miniature Alpine and continue to their breed standard.

I will get back to you on blades. So tired and way too much to do, just kinda veggin' at the moment. 



Pioneer Chicken said:


> Curious what you mean by the nostrils?
> 
> Very much enjoy following y'all's thread. You have some very nice goats!!


Thank you.
Nostrils- big nostrils mean big air intake, big capacity . They need to breathe and eat well and this is a good indicator of who will and won't.


----------



## Daxigait (May 3, 2019)

I hope the kids are doing okay, and that you guys have been able to get some rest. I look forward to seeing some more photos have you guys both get on to chat more again.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 3, 2019)

Got word that the buck our friend let us breed 2 of our does to just Finished. He earned his last leg and went BIS! 
We are so happy for her! She has worked so hard with her breeding, it is awesome.
I am blessed to have him as sire to Raina's and Tiffany's kids! Just WOW! 
Youth show was tonight as well. We did very well! 
Will update on the show later. 

Meanwhile I am exhausted. 2 of my sons helped tonight! We make a great team. So thankful they are here.


----------



## Daxigait (May 4, 2019)

Great news for your friend, you guys, and your kids!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2019)

So far we are having a great show!
I'll update tomorrow after the other 2 rings.
So tired. 
Headed out extra early so I could finish everything early. 
Right when I was heading out to milk 2 of my sons came by and it delayed me... well that delay put me right smack in the middle of horendous lightning/thunderstorms so I had to wait it out. We have to run goats from the field up the drive to the porch where we milk... just no, not happening. So, no early anything. Finally finished feeding babies by 11:15. So tired.


----------



## Daxigait (May 4, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> So far we are having a great show!
> I'll update tomorrow after the other 2 rings.
> So tired.
> Headed out extra early so I could finish everything early.
> Right when I was heading out to milk 2 of my sons came by and it delayed me... well that delay put me right smack in the middle of horendous lightning/thunderstorms so I had to wait it out. We have to run goats from the field up the drive to the porch where we milk... just no, not happening. So, no early anything. Finally finished feeding babies by 11:15. So tired.


Good luck with the rest of the show I hope it goes well. I got done at a quarter till 10 so I beat you by a little bit.  It was definitely a night where I didn't want to milk or do chores.  I was beat after the work today, but I did get all but one doe clipped including udders, and feet and clean up clipping done on all of the bucks for linear next week.


----------



## Daxigait (May 6, 2019)

Show show show????


----------



## Southern by choice (May 6, 2019)

Show results on our journal- https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...t-show-of-the-year.33980/page-132#post-607780


----------



## Daxigait (May 6, 2019)

Can't wait to see, but right now I've got a llama down and I have no idea what's wrong with him


----------



## Southern by choice (May 6, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> Can't wait to see, but right now I've got a llama down and I have no idea what's wrong with him
> View attachment 61968


   Oh no. Is it meningeal worm?  I know nothing about llamas other than they are highly susceptible. So sorry, I hope you get answers fast and that he makes it.


----------



## Daxigait (May 6, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Oh no. Is it meningeal worm?  I know nothing about llamas other than they are highly susceptible. So sorry, I hope you get answers fast and that he makes it.


Well, something in the kitchen sink I threw at him is helping.  At least he stopped twitching was moving his legs around a little bit more and he was able to hold a Cushing position when I pushed him up into it. By the time I took the last milk out had his head up which is a definite improvement.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 18, 2019)

We have been pretty busy and haven't had any time to really read or be on here. I just wanted to post that Foxy had triplet doelings! Isaac is the sire. Too funny about the colors... all 3 are completely different!  Buckskin (broken), Black, and Gold& white! 
She kidded the 16th in the afternoon which was wonderful! 
I don't have any good pics, the are still messy too but here is this.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 18, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (May 18, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 18, 2019)

What an arm full of cuteness.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 20, 2019)

Thanks all. GW has her hands full right now. I guess I do to. 
I have decided I am only breeding the few 2018 kids this coming fall. I don't care if all my senior does skip a year and no showing etc. If they stay in milk great, if not I don't care. 
I think GW is also going to limit too.

The last round of kids from Foxy?Isaac are ... well... gorgeous. I mean gorgeous.  (@OneFineAcre ) It will be really difficult to pick who we would like to keep. All 3 are just beautiful. 
We aren't keeping many kids this year of any breed, this will be tough.
I will look atthe buckskin and go oooh I like her then the black one will be standing there and I say Oh, I don't know- I like her... then the gold/white stands there and it is like- oh my goodnessssssssss! 

Isaac did good giving us 3 does!


----------

